# Need information regarding car registration



## chocomarsh (May 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My car registration expired in the end of feb and the insurance expired in the end of march. Since I am not able to renew it due to financial troubles, I have decided to sell it. 

I have a buyer and would like to know the procedure. 

The car registration is in Ajman.

My car will need a few repairs by the buyer before Tasjeel passing and before registration. 

What is the procedure to remove my name from the car and receive the payment and then the buyer can register the car after he has done the repairs

Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm assuming the process is the same in Abu Dhabi as Ajman (also that your insurance has expired). You would not be able to re-register the car with the repairs outstanding. The best thing to do if you have found a buyer is to get them to give you a payment up-front in the form of a deposit so you can do the repairs. You have to give them a receipt for that deposit. 
Get the car tested and the new owner starts an insurance on the car and then transfer the ownership.
If your car still has a loan outstanding it gets more complicated because you have to pay a fee to remove the mortgage from the car, which requires you to repay the loan and submit a letter from the lender at the car registration office. Only then can you transfer the ownership.


----------

